# Where do you get your rocks?



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

I'm looking to buy some rocks for my cichlid tanks, and was hoping someone here would be able to point me in the right direction to a good local place. Ideally, something with the aesthetic of lava rock or Texas holey rock would be best, but I'm open to other rocks as well. Bonus points if it won't break the bank!

Thanks!


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

i remember reading awhile back there was a landscaping place that others on this forum have usually gotten them from.
as to where i cant remember. maybe someone who has purchased from there will chime in


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.landscapesupply.com/catalog/

I think this is the place you were discussing.

Its called Northwest Landscape near Marine & Byrne Rd in South Burnaby.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> http://www.landscapesupply.com/catalog/
> 
> I think this is the place you were discussing.
> 
> Its called Northwest Landscape near Marine & Byrne Rd in South Burnaby.


Yes, that place is awesome for all sizes of rocks and pebbles!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Art Knaps at 40th and King George boulevard has a rock supply on the west side.

take some vinegar with you and don't buy any rock the vinegar fizzes on.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I think April also has a really nice selection of aquarium-safe rocks in her store right now.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I do. I have Ada and my rocks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for the help, guys! Went to Northwest Landscape and picked up 100 LBS of Feather Rock. Can't wait to see how it looks in my tanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't seem to find golfball sized (and also flatter shaped) black lava rock east of Coquitlam. I've checked almost every landscape place between Coquitlam and Chilliwack. All other alternative variations pebble sized, larger red rocks, etc seem to be available at some of these places though. Anybody seen where black golfball sized lava rock can be purchased?


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

Reckon said:


> I can't seem to find golfball sized (and also flatter shaped) black lava rock east of Coquitlam. I've checked almost every landscape place between Coquitlam and Chilliwack. All other alternative variations pebble sized, larger red rocks, etc seem to be available at some of these places though. Anybody seen where black golfball sized lava rock can be purchased?


You may have better luck buying larger chunks and cutting/breaking it into smaller pieces


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Havent been able to locate bigger black lava rocks


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Have t seen any. Closest is the Koke . 
But a new supplier will be bringing rocks in soon. Not sure about black lava


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyuss420 (Nov 20, 2014)

I go to local places and just grab ones I like.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I get mine outside, I have good access to rocks being in chilliwack. Of course it's not the greatest rocks, but paying money for rocks is something I won't do.

Edit: because I'm cheap, no other reason lol


----------

